# Table saw blade guard.



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

Who's using a table saw blade guard dust collector. Which brand do you use and does it help or just get in the way. Can
It be used when you're using a sled. What's the pros and cons. Thanks.
Should add I'm looking for my rigid 4518.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

There are commercial types available $$$$, BUT I decided to make my own for about $20.00.
2" PVC is cheap and the vertical pipe was a scrap I had on hand. The adaptor plate can be plastic with the 4 holes for muffler clamps.
It swing off to the side when it's in the way. The red painted piece does a pretty good job of collection the dust and it serves as a warning to keep your hands away.


----------



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

I like your version better. I've got some pvc laying around and now i'v got a project to tinker with. Thanks


----------

